

Consumers are souring on Web, post-NSA, survey says - doctorshady
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2014/04/02/eset-survey-nsa-consumer-trust-in-the-web/7164519/

======
Zigurd
"Internet? Oh that's that thing where the NSA snoops on you. No thanks."

How big a clue stick does the tech industry need applied to it's head (or
wallet) before we end easy end-to-end encryption for everything, all the time?
And no excuses about usability: Skype was born that way and one big factor in
its growth was ease of use vs. SIP-based VoIP.

> _" This problem will linger throughout 2014," he says._

Ha!

